
Bootstrap-switch - nostalgiaz
http://www.bootstrap-switch.org/
======
mistercow
This is cool, but I really dislike those kinds of switches. Pretty, yes, but
also confusing to users unfamiliar with them.

Say the switch is to the right, and then word ON is to the left. If you click
the switch, it moves to the left. Does that mean you turned the switch on,
since the switch moved to where the word "ON" was? Or does it mean the switch
is off because now the word "OFF" is visible?

Even knowing the answer, as an only-occasional mobile user I still find these
switches require extra cognitive load, which is not what you want from a UI
element.

~~~
arnarbi
I don't like these switches either, but I doubt they are generally confusing.
They've been around for a long time in the physical world.
[http://blogs.hillandknowlton.com/scottmckenzie/files/2012/03...](http://blogs.hillandknowlton.com/scottmckenzie/files/2012/03/Light-
switch.jpg)

~~~
ceol
It's easy to tell when a light switch has been turned on or off. Not quite as
easy when the switch is on a settings option called "email me a digest every
week" or similar.

~~~
H3g3m0n
Which is exactly when websites want users confused.

I remember Real Player had a bunch of 'opt-in' email options, they where in a
scroll box. By default the visible ones where unticked, but if you scrolled
down there where pages of preticked ones.

------
bryogenic
Simple checkboxes work really well. Get fancy with an addon if you need more
than just a label [http://jsfiddle.net/Ah6dz/](http://jsfiddle.net/Ah6dz/)

------
freshyill
Why use jQuery for this when it can be done with CSS?

[http://codepen.io/freshyill/pen/KavfD](http://codepen.io/freshyill/pen/KavfD)

~~~
mbell
This has actually been problematic for me and I'm sure others. I'm currently
working on an app that is Angular based and trying as hard as I can to avoid a
jQuery dependency, mostly because I have no direct use for it and would rather
avoid the dependency as it is rather large in file size, actually my largest.
I've gone through multiple states of 'this library fits my needs right now and
is fast to implement, but I need jQuery' using it, then immediately placing a
TODO to get rid of it ASAP when I have time to work something else into being
what I want.

This comment shouldn't be taken as a rant or complaint, I know why the current
state of libraries is what it is, just an observation that jQuery seems to be,
at least for me, transitioning from being 'an assumption' into 'the thing I
want to get rid of'.

~~~
RaphiePS
I could be wrong, but if you use a CDN, won't jQuery be already cached for 99%
of users? I can definitely imagine that filesize is an issue with less popular
frameworks, but I'd wager that it really doesn't matter with jQuery.

If anyone has statistics on this, I'd love to see them!

~~~
shadeless
You're in fact wrong, the chance that users will have exactly the same version
of jQuery cached is pretty small. [1] If you want to read more about jQuery on
cdns, there is a long discussion on html5boilerplate github page. [2]

[1] [http://statichtml.com/2011/google-ajax-libraries-
caching.htm...](http://statichtml.com/2011/google-ajax-libraries-caching.html)

[2]
[https://github.com/h5bp/html5-boilerplate/pull/1327](https://github.com/h5bp/html5-boilerplate/pull/1327)

~~~
RaphiePS
Well dang, thanks for pointing out my error and providing sources to back it
up.

------
vonseel
This is nice work.

I don't know if it's just me, but IMO switches like these are inappropriate as
a replacement for a checkbox in most forms. I could see it being useful in an
app that changed the presentation of something (charts, styles, etc).

------
pixie_
If I click and drag the switch without taking my mouse off it gets stuck. I
feel like if my mouse goes up the switch should go on or off, not stay in an
inconsistent state.

------
prezjordan
This no longer fits with the bootstrap aesthetic :)

------
dangero
Ancillary question: What would be the motivation behind making a domain for
something like this?

------
trumbitta2
This is great! I'll be using it in the coming weeks!

------
untilHellbanned
should we always expect that the hidden input checkboxes are being checked?
Wish the documentation addressed this...

------
aswanson
The animated switch is nice. Good work.

~~~
jcampbell1
The animation feels wrong to me. It is too slow, and a switch should _not_
ease-out.

This is pretty easy to fix with:

    
    
        transition: left 0.3s;
        transition-timing-function: linear;

~~~
ensmotko
The animation also gets stuck from time to time. The overall experience is way
better without it.

------
rfnslyr
Awesome. Was looking for something like this. Switch from jQuery Mobile sucks
on the phone.

Edit: nevermind, extremely laggy on mobile.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
The first ones are laggy on my iPhone 4, but the one after "Colors can be
changed too:" is quite snappy.

